# Fallen out of love = No hope?



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Just a question... I seem to have fallen out of love with my STBX

Does that equal no hope? Also, lets say in the offchance that one day she comes back to me and is serious as I am about starting our marriage anew with much healthier dynamics and is able to discuss with me what went wrong between us, should I accept her back for the sake of our family even if I no longer feel love?

I don't know really...


----------



## Dewayne76 (Sep 26, 2012)

DK, isn't that really what counseling is for? 

Man, if that happens, TAKE. IT. SLOW. 

IMO.. if you jump back into bed (metaphorically and practically speaking) it'll be harder. 

Get the courting back! Take the time to get back into hanging and getting to know one another. 

Man, LOVE can always be brought back! I Truly feel this. 

Either way bro, you have my best wishes and I truly hope things end up well with you. If yall decide to try, take it slow, COMMUNICATE and maybe definitely try counseling?


----------



## BigMac (Oct 29, 2012)

Falling in love with someone is not a choice ! You have it or not !

However !

You can choice to who to open your heart !


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Dewayne76 said:


> DK, isn't that really what counseling is for?
> Man, if that happens, TAKE. IT. SLOW.
> IMO.. if you jump back into bed (metaphorically and practically speaking) it'll be harder.
> Get the courting back! Take the time to get back into hanging and getting to know one another.
> ...


Heh well I'm not exactly interested in reconciliation right now, I'm just wondering if it's worth it if it happens cause I can't say I love her anymore.



BigMac said:


> Falling in love with someone is not a choice ! You have it or not !
> 
> However !
> 
> You can choice to who to open your heart !


That's a good point I guess... thanks


----------



## lostinspaces (Oct 22, 2012)

I think you should have to wait a bit. It's too damn easy in the US


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I'm in AUS too, have to wait for a full year. Well, at least you're halfway there! We only just started on our end, *sigh*


----------



## Dewayne76 (Sep 26, 2012)

I tell ya, there's some good and bad in the waits. 

1. Good that you have to wait: Gives more chance for people to see what they're fvcking up!

2. Good that you DON'T have to wait: For those in really bad situations that need completely out NOW! There should be exceptions to the wait period for these cases.

3 Good that you DON'T have to wait: For people in my situation. W went crazy and caused the business to flounder and completely bomb. I DO blame her. SHE chose to do everything she did, even to trying to run me out of the haunt. Now? She's let everything go to crap and she owe's $7k for rent and god knows how much $$ for damages to building #1. Had she done what a sane person would do, the business would've been fine. Me? My name's not on the lease. She went batty and caused all this. I do not feel responsible at all. I'd like a solid D NOW so I can keep my name off what's coming to her.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Number 3 is what I'm really afraid of... hence I'm wary about talking to my STBX alone while in proximity to her. On the phone I can easily just excuse myself and hang up, and in front of our daughter we have to act co-operatively which forces her to act sane.


----------

